# Subho Nababarsha - 1422



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2015)

Not sure how many Bengali's are here, but still Subho Nababarsha 1422 (Happy New Year) to all of you 

If I'm not wrong, Happy New Year to all Assamese people too.

*i.imgur.com/TdowRyp.jpg


----------



## Thor (Apr 18, 2015)

Late but here I am..

Subho Noboborsho Krishnandu. Asha kori bhalo katuk bochor 

Comon people , don't be shy


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 18, 2015)

Thor said:


> Late but here I am..
> 
> Subho Noboborsho Krishnandu. Asha kori bhalo katuk bochor
> 
> Comon people , don't be shy



Same to you


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 18, 2015)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - ক্রিশ্নান্দু তোমাকে এবং অন্য সকল বাঙালি বন্ধুদের এই think digit forum -এ আমার  থেকে  শুভ  নববর্ষ  ১৪২২ অভিনন্দন ও শুভেচ্ছা | যদি -ও তিন দিন দেরী হয়ে গেল ,তার জন্য দুঃক্ষিত |


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2015)

epic spelling, মশাই! শুভ নববর্ষ।


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 19, 2015)

icebags said:


> epic spelling, মশাই! শুভ নববর্ষ।



Actually it has been translated from here,and the translator tool/program has done this...what to do????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - ক্রিশ্নান্দু তোমাকে এবং অন্য সকল বাঙালি বন্ধুদের এই think digit forum -এ আমার  থেকে  শুভ  নববর্ষ  ১৪২২ অভিনন্দন ও শুভেচ্ছা | যদি -ও তিন দিন দেরী হয়ে গেল ,তার জন্য দুঃক্ষিত |



It actually became Trishnandu instead of Krishnendu


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually it has been translated from here,and the translator tool/program has done this...what to do????



use *this*, goolgool does it much better 

কৃশ্নান্দু  uses ঋ , not রি 
but i think his name is কৃষ্ণেন্দু , i don really know what কৃশ্নান্দু means.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2015)

Aahh. Found it. 

Shobai ke amar torof theke onek onek aantorik obhinondon o shubhechha.


----------



## Thor (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad too see us crawling out of the wood works =D
Mone hocche amra ektu deri te goti pai =P
Sokkolke notun bochor er obhinondon  [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION]
@anirbandd

Byash ekotai? Aro bangali thakbe to. Cmon ppl don't lurk!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 19, 2015)

Thor said:


> Glad too see us crawling out of the wood works =D
> Mone hocche amra ektu deri te goti pai =P
> Sokkolke notun bochor er obhinondon  [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION]
> @anirbandd
> ...



Onek subheccha bhai tomake ... bachorta (1422/2015) bhalo katuk.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2015)

A super late শুভ নববর্ষ to all.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

[MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION] da
Aaro onek aache. But ei thread ta sobai to jane na. Aami nije kaal tapatalk er trending thread e pelam bole post korlam.
 [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] Pune kamon ghurle?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] Pune kamon ghurle?


Anirban,Pune sahorta asadharan legeche,ekhankar tulonai...Of course all is not bad in Kolkata also.Aamra jodio matro 3 din chilam,tarpor chole giyechilam Aurangabad-e.Aamra visit korechi 21st~23rd Dec 2014 Pune-te.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Anirban,Pune sahorta asadharan legeche,ekhankar tulonai...Of course all is not bad in Kolkata also.Aamra jodio matro 3 din chilam,tarpor chole giyechilam Aurangabad-e.Aamra visit korechi 21st~23rd Dec 2014 Pune-te.



Pune is great. good city, great weather. good good bengali community too. 

one thing that i miss is the Kolkata cuisine. the street food cuisine. i mean the street food is there, kintu shei aamej ta nei. 

aarekta jinish jeta pune te theke miss kori. 
Kolkata. 

 

oh, and the bangla khisti too


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Pune is great. good city, great weather. good good bengali community too.
> 
> one thing that i miss is the Kolkata cuisine. the street food cuisine. i mean the street food is there, kintu shei aamej ta nei.
> 
> ...


Cheer up buddy!
Of course intend to visit Pune in the future also ,and want to travel along the length + breadth of the wonderful city.
Asole amra Pune sahor-ke kendro kore Mahabaleshwar,Lonavala,Khandala,etc. ghurechi,tai sahorta khoob bhalo bhabe dekha hoyeni...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2015)

Tahole sobai mile ekdin Bhojohori Manna-y Bhapa Ilish r Dab Chingri hoye jak?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tahole sobai mile ekdin Bhojohori Manna-y Bhapa Ilish r Dab Chingri hoye jak?



woooooooot. 

you needed to post that??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 21, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tahole sobai mile ekdin Bhojohori Manna-y Bhapa Ilish r Dab Chingri hoye jak?



Din(Date & Day) Thik koro ami raji....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Din(Date & Day) Thik koro ami raji....



Hey guys, seriously, let's plan something.

It's time for another TDF Kolkata Meet. Will create a new thread.


----------



## Thor (Apr 21, 2015)

Is this get together plan only for folks in pune?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2015)

Thor said:


> Is this get together plan only for folks in pune?



Nope, we are planning this in Kol.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2015)

How about TDF Bongers in Pune??

anyone here??

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Tahole sobai mile ekdin Bhojohori Manna-y Bhapa Ilish r Dab Chingri hoye jak?





kg11sgbg said:


> Din(Date & Day) Thik koro ami raji....





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, seriously, let's plan something.
> 
> It's time for another TDF Kolkata Meet. Will create a new thread.



Jodi Durga Pujo'r somoy korte paro, tahole amio giye khete... i mean, sobar sathe aalap korte korte pari. 

- - - Updated - - -



Thor said:


> Is this get together plan only for folks in pune?



Bangalore e na Pune te Thorda??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Jodi Durga Pujo'r somoy korte paro, tahole amio giye khete... i mean, sobar sathe aalap korte korte pari.



Sure. Korai jay.


----------

